# Question about Chips 2.0



## YardSaleDaily (Nov 12, 2016)

So I got some chips 2.0 this season to because of my stupid Iphone not having a headphone jack. Now that I have them they are the greatest piece of gear I've ever bought. I love them. Only problem I have is when someone calls me the lady just reads off the number that is calling. In this day and age the only number I have memorized is my wife's. So does anyone know way to get the headphones to read off the contact names?
Thanks


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

YardSaleDaily said:


> So I got some chips 2.0 this season to because of my stupid Iphone not having a headphone jack. Now that I have them they are the greatest piece of gear I've ever bought. I love them. Only problem I have is when someone calls me the lady just reads off the number that is calling. In this day and age the only number I have memorized is my wife's. So does anyone know way to get the headphones to read off the contact names?
> Thanks


nope, but let me know if you figure it out


----------



## YardSaleDaily (Nov 12, 2016)

I emailed ODT on Friday. They haven't gotten back to me yet but I'll let you know when they do. Hopefully there is an answer. Or at least maybe it'll get an update started.


----------



## YardSaleDaily (Nov 12, 2016)

Well to update. I had a couple emails with ODT and they were very prompt, friendly, and interested in my problem. But in the end they told that's just how it is. I still love my chips and they are better than any othe headphone option, but I will admit I'm a little disappointed that there is no way to get the headphones to say the contact name. It really handicaps the phone function of them. I don't know if it's spam calling about male enhancement or my buddy lost on the mountain.


----------



## vtec96 (Mar 9, 2017)

How's the battery life in cold weather? I really wanna try it out but not sure if the battery can survive a fun day


----------



## stryk3z (Jan 22, 2015)

vtec96 said:


> How's the battery life in cold weather? I really wanna try it out but not sure if the battery can survive a fun day


it lasts forever....and i mean that literally. If you leave ur iphone playing itunes, ur phone will probably die before chips


----------



## jacobenchile3 (Jan 12, 2017)

Personally, I was very disappointed in the chips. The controls worked but were finicky at times, and the sound quality was beyond terrible. To be fair I am used to high end headphones/earphones, but these sounded worse then 20$ skull candies to me. For 130$ I expected a little more, I think I'll stick to headphones.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

That's too bad. On both my 1.0 and 2.0 chips with an iPhone 6 the controls have been literally bomb proof. The buttons are crisp and clean and have done what they were supposed to every single time. I'm not sure what you mean by finicky, but that would be annoying. ( I assume you're not like my wife so you put the speakers on the right sides and used the proper controls!)

I am not an audiophile so I can't comment on the scientific quality of the speakers, but for average-joe me they were fine. I definitely prefer the outside speakers to any wired earbud. 

For me they are just so unbelievably easy to use that they are the first solution I am consistently riding with music. I love it.


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

I like mine for what they are, a wireless speaker that fits into my helmet. I also am not an audiophile and I just have them loud enough so that I can still hear around me. There is a little feedback between songs, but once a song is playing it isn't noticeable. Mine will last into day 3, but I usually always just try to keep them charged before each session. I could never go back to putting ear buds into my ears on the mountain. @Kenai - Do you notice a little feedback or interference? A couple other people here have noticed it.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

MMSlasher said:


> @Kenai - Do you notice a little feedback or interference? A couple other people here have noticed it.


Yes, but not when playing. It only lasts for a couple seconds when paused or waiting for input. I don't think it ever last for more than a few seconds. 

I love being able to press both ears and access Siri. I only use it to ask the time, but it's useful!


----------



## jacobenchile3 (Jan 12, 2017)

Kenai said:


> That's too bad. On both my 1.0 and 2.0 chips with an iPhone 6 the controls have been literally bomb proof. The buttons are crisp and clean and have done what they were supposed to every single time. I'm not sure what you mean by finicky, but that would be annoying. ( I assume you're not like my wife so you put the speakers on the right sides and used the proper controls!)
> 
> I am not an audiophile so I can't comment on the scientific quality of the speakers, but for average-joe me they were fine. I definitely prefer the outside speakers to any wired earbud.
> 
> For me they are just so unbelievably easy to use that they are the first solution I am consistently riding with music. I love it.


Yeah I just found other solutions. Using 400+ earbuds has absolutely spoiled me, and even though the chips were convenient at first, I found myself just turning them off the whole day because I couldn't stand what the music sounded like. I wish I liked them more.

My current solutions are actually a Bluetooth pause play button (15 bucks on amazon) that I put in my helmet that I use and I am getting a cable for my In ear monitors (glorified earbuds) that has inline controls that should be pressable even with gloves. I can't really take calls like that, but I never really cared for the calling features.

As far as the controls being finicky, I think its more because I just didn't like pressing 3 times to turn up volume or 2 times to turn down, it just felt cumbersome to me. But if you like them, all more power to you


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

I noticed that fit really is the key to getting good sound out of these speakers. They are set up in a Giro combyn helmet and sound great.

I still get sound cut-outs with the 2.0 version quite often when riding switch, and there is really only one placement where it doesn't get any worse than that (front right pants pocket). You would think the chest pocket would be the best, but it's not the case for me.

Still, I really like the product. Battery life would probably last me 3 days riding without charge.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

I said goodbye to cutouts when i switched to the Sena Snowtalk helmet speakers. Button combos are a little more complicated but you get used to them quickly


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

tokyo_dom said:


> I said goodbye to cutouts when i switched to the Sena Snowtalk helmet speakers. Button combos are a little more complicated but you get used to them quickly



Just looked them up, they look pretty good.

Do you know how the sound quality stacks up against the chips?


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

The chips are a tiny bit more bass heavy, but only noticeable if i listen to them right next to each other. Otherwise its as good, if not better. Max volume is probably too loud to be comfortable, but its good to have the ability at least. Overall i dont feel like i am missing out at all. 

And of course even perfect sound quality is shit if its cutting in and out, and with these i have not had one single drop out, no matter where my phone is.

I have done the full gammut of helmet audio options:

No brand amazon bluetooth wraparound headphones
Koss KSC75 (wired, and with a bluetooth jabra clipper)
Skullcandy Cassette headphones (massive disappointment, no bass whatsoever)
K2 helmet builtin speakers (for about 2hrs before throwing them away)
Outdoor Tech CHIPS (early version)
Outdoor Tech CHIPS (later version) - still V1 but updated bluetooth and voice prompts
SENA Snowtalk

Koss probably had the best audio quality, but lacked bass and volume. SENA is definitely my favourite out of the ones i tried though.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Also, the Sena's were $60 on amazon last year. I see they are $90 now, i actually bought two pairs so that my wife and i could use the intercom... but she is off the snow this season so we havent tried that outside of the house


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

Right on, thanks for the info!

I'll have to give them a try.


----------



## Jdrolls (Jan 2, 2021)

Has anyone found a wrist controller to pair with 2.0s? Due to my helmet padding, I have trouble getting the buttons pressed when I want


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

I can control them with my garmin watch when using it as the audio source


----------

